

App installer design: click packages - hpaavola
https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-May/037074.html

======
hpaavola
Initially I tried to submit this [http://www.webupd8.org/2013/05/ubuntu-might-
get-new-simplifi...](http://www.webupd8.org/2013/05/ubuntu-might-get-new-
simplified.html) since it has all the key info and better title, but HN just
told me to stop spamming. Is Webupd8 banned or what's going on? (Also
OMGUbuntu submissions are just not shown at all anywhere.)

~~~
DanBC
Turn on showdead in your profile and you'll see the omgubuntu links that
you've submitted, marked as [dead].

It's a shame that your better link didn't get posted.

